

Show HN: platypus.js - load JS&CSS with one request - CWIZO
https://github.com/janhancic/platypus.js

======
CWIZO
Hey HN, I've made this simple hack and I thought I'd share.

Some more details: <http://hancic.info/load-javascript-and-css-with-one-
request>

Demos: <http://janhancic.github.com/platypus.js/>

